# Paph Lefty Kei 'Corky'



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2013)

The third flower is not totally mature but what do you all think? An hour later after posting this plant I realized I should of included the parents! William Ambler X sanderianum

sunlight coming through






Blocked the sunlight


----------



## papheteer (Feb 5, 2013)

I love love love this one!!! I think it's highly awardable!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy crap that's awesome.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2013)

papheteer said:


> I love love love this one!!! I think it's highly awardable!!



I agree -- have it judged. Those spiraling petals are amazing!


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 5, 2013)

Very spirally petals! Looks cool.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 5, 2013)

i cant tell if the sepals flexing in detract or not from the overall quality but the color , form and spiraling are definitely worth taking in to be judged


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2013)

I agree Ed, the slightly pinched and "off centered" dorsals bugs me too. I'll take it in, often when less then prefect flowers are awarded the judges will write into the description something like, "slight pinching of the dorsals precluded a higher award"
The petals are 30cm (12inches) from the top of the shoulder near the dorsal to the very tip. Interestingly enough, the tight spiral of the petals stop at the half-way-point and hang fairly flat with only a few twists!
A bit of history on this plant; this is one of 3 I bought after nycharles notified the STers of a slipper collection was going to be auctioned off after the passing of its owner. The society ran the auction and the rules were kind of strange. I didn't bid but I contacted the society about what was leftover. I paid their opening bid for each. The shipping was outrageous.


----------



## Carkin (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow...that took my breath away! Amazing spirals!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 5, 2013)

Carkin said:


> Wow...that took my breath away! Amazing spirals!!!



LOL, I have to laugh! When the first flower opened and I could see all the parts, it was crap! Dull colors, lifeless short petals but as time passed a transformation took place.....I was a bit shocked myself after not pay any attention to it for a few days


----------



## Ruth (Feb 5, 2013)

Love those spiraling petals!


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Feb 5, 2013)

Yay sanderianum hybrids! LOVE the blooms, looks like a well grown plant too!


----------



## raymond (Feb 5, 2013)

wow very nice flowers


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 6, 2013)

I won't argue. Its pretty awesome 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## eggshells (Feb 6, 2013)

Let's open a bottle of champagne using the cork screw. Cheers!


----------



## emydura (Feb 6, 2013)

Just magnificent. The twisted petals are wonderful. Must be close to award quality. The pinched dorsal is the only negative. Wish it was mine.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 6, 2013)

amazing spirals.


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 6, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## Carper (Feb 6, 2013)

That's a stunning plant Rick. You've captured the form and colours just right and I'd be well pleased with the results!!:clap: It's definitely one on my list now.

Gary
UK


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 6, 2013)

I feel inadequate.....







AWESOME Rick!!!!


----------



## atlantis (Feb 6, 2013)

I´m not a fan of sanderianum hybrids but the petals in this plant are high quality!!!!
:clap:


----------



## Carkin (Feb 6, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> LOL, I have to laugh! When the first flower opened and I could see all the parts, it was crap! Dull colors, lifeless short petals but as time passed a transformation took place.....I was a bit shocked myself after not pay any attention to it for a few days



How cool is that? An ugly duckling matured into a swan...what a great surprise. I was just blown away with those tight twists! That is definitely my style! :drool:


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 7, 2013)

The twist is what I'm after too. I saw a Kemp Tower on the net with similar petals so I bought 6 plants of it. Not a one had what I was looking for


----------



## eggshells (Feb 7, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> The twist is what I'm after too. I saw a Kemp Tower on the net with similar petals so I bought 6 plants of it. Not a one had what I was looking for



Me, I'm looking for a philippinense with long twisty petals (like David's plant). I haven't found one yet.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 7, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> The twist is what I'm after too. I saw a Kemp Tower on the net with similar petals so I bought 6 plants of it. Not a one had what I was looking for


Bummer! .......
which makes me think, so I have to ask -
is this a 1st time bloom? Does it always bloom like this?


----------



## Shiva (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn! One more for the wallet.


----------



## couscous74 (Feb 7, 2013)

Very impressive flowers!


----------



## chrismende (Feb 8, 2013)

That's amazing! How humid do you keep it? Splendidly healthy plant, too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 8, 2013)

goldenrose said:


> Bummer! .......
> which makes me think, so I have to ask -
> is this a 1st time bloom? Does it always bloom like this?


Yes, first time blooming Rose.



Shiva said:


> Damn! One more for the wallet.


I have a second plant with completely different growth habit/structure. ~10% larger with straight up (V shaped) leaves, dark green in color and single fan at the moment. It will be interesting to see if it takes on more of the W. Ambler look vs sandis.


chrismende said:


> That's amazing! How humid do you keep it? Splendidly healthy plant, too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As high as possible. I don't monitor it per say but the exhust fans won't come on until it reaches 85*F. In the winter it stays warm and humid during daylight hours. You feel it when you walk in.


----------

